# Forest Bridals



## twocolor (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't do weddings, I leave them to the pros ;-)  But when a family member gets married, I step up and do what I can!  I hauled my gear to a secluded location 350 miles from my home at the literal crack of dawn (the first click was shot at 6:45 am) and got a few keepers!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.  and because dad is a seminary teacher and is very strict about all the kissing/hugging/snuggling, we posed a little gag shot for him


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice set, the couple will love them. Dad will adjust (he better) lol.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 19, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Nice set, the couple will love them. Dad will adjust (he better) lol.



This is his 2nd of EIGHT daughters to get married.... he better adjust quickly!  He was tricky during daughter #1's wedding day.  I grabbed the couple when he was busy and did a few snuggly/kissy shots when  he wasn't watching lol!


----------



## twocolor (Aug 19, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## baturn (Aug 19, 2015)

Eight daughters? I guess he wasn't always against snuggling and kissing.
 As the others have said, it is a very nice set.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 19, 2015)

baturn said:


> Eight daughters? I guess he wasn't always against snuggling and kissing.
> As the others have said, it is a very nice set.



Maybe that's why he's so strict about it lol!!!!   He is truly a great guy, and an excellent father, just maybe not the person you want hovering around when you want some kissing pictures lol!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 19, 2015)

twocolor said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > Eight daughters? I guess he wasn't always against snuggling and kissing.
> ...



Sorry but day of wedding, I hate to tell him but they are going to kiss (and eventually that day) snuggle.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 19, 2015)

ronlane said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > baturn said:
> ...



I don't think you can guarantee that they are going to kiss and snuggle on their wedding day..... 
hahahaha!!!!  lol!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 19, 2015)

I really like #4 & #6.  I bet they are very happy with them.  NICE!


----------



## twocolor (Aug 19, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I really like #4 & #6.  I bet they are very happy with them.  NICE!



Thank you!  I love my lighting set-up in #4, I knew the minute I set it up that it was going to be one of my favorites!


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 20, 2015)

I really liked these shots. In some of them, like the #2, #5 and #5, the bride and the groom show that are really in love.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice. Very sweet. Ohhhhh, to be so young and beautiful again! Makes me feel so ooooold,seeing those two in bridal pictures and poses!


----------



## ladywanda (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 

WandaP.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 8, 2015)

I think I say the same thing when I see your photos...
"YOU deserve to be in the business". 
Beautiful shots, they will be very happy.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 9, 2015)

good job on the family shoot


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2015)

I like them all, good job. Poor Dad having to pay for 8, Yikes! If the daughters favor the mother's looks, I can see why he produced 8.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

